# $11,500 Sting Ray



## Xlobsterman (Jul 20, 2020)

1965 Schwinn J39 Deluxe Sting-Ray Original Unrestored Black Survivor Bike  | eBay
					

The bike was manufactured on March 12, 1965, which coincides with the rest of the black Sting-Rays that have been discovered over the years. Most, if not all, were built at the beginning of March, 1965, supposedly for a Schwinn dealer in the Tulsa, Oklahoma area.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah, someone else posted this too. Guess at least two people wanted it real bad !


----------



## John G04 (Jul 20, 2020)

Thats the second $10,000+ stingray this summer! People are going nuts in quarantine


----------



## stoney (Jul 20, 2020)

With private bidders ID hidden, I don't believe it.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 20, 2020)

Does it come with a split window, too?


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 20, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Does it come with a split window, too?



not in '65


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 20, 2020)

I knew black stingrays were rare but holy moly,that thing belong to batman or something


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2020)

crazy!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 20, 2020)

Not many black Stingrays produced but REEEEEALLLLLLLY????

give me a flippin' break!


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 20, 2020)

So how many of you are now looking for a '65 Stingray and a can of black paint?


----------



## sworley (Jul 20, 2020)

Wild stuff but that’s pretty much the holy grail Stingray right there. I’ve heard there are fewer than 10 of these surviving today.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2020)

sworley said:


> Wild stuff but that’s pretty much the holy grail Stingray right there. I’ve heard there are fewer than 10 of these surviving today.




So easy to clone one if you had the correct range of serial numbers. I'm sure @bobcycles could build 20 a year just in his spare time.


----------



## sworley (Jul 21, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> So easy to clone one if you had the correct range of serial numbers. I'm sure @bobcycles could build 20 a year just in his spare time.




Ah, good point. I hadn't really thought of that. Yes, for this money I'd expect some evidence and records of its provenance!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 21, 2020)

Here’s a couple of pic’s, and the description for posterity when the eBay listing times out.









You know, it sure seems like a world record price for a old Sting Ray, but I get it.
This is one of those, “ If I have to explain it to you, you wouldn’t understand,” situations.
It’s patina is it’s provenance.
This may have been a once in a lifetime opportunity for a die hard Sting Ray collector.
He’ll have his $11,500 back in his bank account in a couple of months, but he may not have another shot at a genuine, Black, 1965 Schwinn, Deluxe Sting-Ray ever again.
I say, money well spent, if that’s what you’re into.
It’s a cool bike!
Congrats to the new owner.


----------



## 5760rj (Jul 21, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s a couple of pic’s, and the description for posterity when the eBay listing times out.View attachment 1232673
> View attachment 1232672
> View attachment 1232674
> You know, it sure seems like a world record price for a old Sting Ray, but I get it.
> ...



wonder what he bribed his son to get the bike away from him to list it on ebay? and all this after watching one episode of pickers!


----------



## Tikibar (Jul 21, 2020)

Ok, boomer...


----------



## 5760rj (Jul 21, 2020)

Tikibar said:


> View attachment 1232940
> Ok, boomer...



I would've gone a different way on spending that amount of money.....


----------

